
'Obama Effect' Results in 200 Bitcoin Donations to Snowden - rosser
http://cointelegraph.com/news/113865/obama-effect-results-in-200-bitcoin-donations-to-edward-snowden
======
tzs
Basically, a bunch of people in /r/bitcoin _completely_ misunderstand an
executive order, and decide it means donating to Snowden is banned.

Here's an Ars Technica article about the Executive Order for those curious
about what it actually does: [http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2015/04/obama-signs-execu...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2015/04/obama-signs-executive-order-imposing-sanctions-on-overseas-
hackers/)

